# Rogers plans with iPhone 3G



## MiG (Aug 25, 2001)

What's the cheapest Rogers plan that you can use with the purchase of an iPhone 3G?

Can you just get the my5 plan + $30 data plan and nothing else?

If not, what is the best value plan for an iPhone user that will mostly use the data, with maybe a few phone calls per day?


----------



## MiG (Aug 25, 2001)

Oh, another question...

I currently have an unlocked original iPhone, which I'm using with the 7-11 Speakout Pre-pay service (no data). I was planning on giving this phone to my wife when I bought the 3G one.

Can I grab a Rogers SIM and sign up for a monthly plan and add the $30 data plan to it?


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I just spent a while on the phone with Rogers - you can use any retail plan with the phone, so the $25 anytime plan (or the other $25 plans) with the $30 6GB data plan is the cheapest way to go. 

For an additional $5 per month (the $60 iPhone plan) you get visual voicemail, BUT only get 400MB of data. Why anyone would take this option is beyond me - VVM is $8 on its own, so for $63 you get 6GB + VVM.

Btw, corporate discount plans are not eligible for upgrading to the iPhone.


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats exactly what I have, the $20 my5 and the $30 data. Does everything I need. You won't ahve any problems getting that.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

With the $20 my5 + $30 data plan, what does your monthly bill come to, after fees + taxes?


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

$65.49 for just the my5 and data. Its $82.49 if you add on the $15 VVM and caller id package. The tax is in NS by the way, which is 14%.


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

How do you guys get the $20 my5 plan, is it an older one. I ask because on their site i only see a $25 one.

any info would be great,

thanks


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

i dunno, the guy at my local rogers store had a little sheet with all the voice plans on it. It listed the $20 my5 plan. I dunno what else to tell ya beyond to check with your local store.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I always think it's really cool when someone who registered on ehMac long ago starts posting more, but this appears to be your first post since you registered in August 2001. Welcome, oldtimer!

Please do keep on posting.




MiG said:


> What's the cheapest Rogers plan that you can use with the purchase of an iPhone 3G?
> 
> Can you just get the my5 plan + $30 data plan and nothing else?
> 
> If not, what is the best value plan for an iPhone user that will mostly use the data, with maybe a few phone calls per day?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hurrchuk said:


> i dunno, the guy at my local rogers store had a little sheet with all the voice plans on it. It listed the $20 my5 plan. I dunno what else to tell ya beyond to check with your local store.


The easy answer is that those plans differ between markets. There are vast differences between plans in Saskatchewan, Nova Scotia and Toronto, for example.


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, interesting, I didn't realize there were differences within Canada, though I suppose it makes sense. We can get the canada wide my5 for $25 down here, though I have no use for it at the moment. Might be an option in the future though.


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The easy answer is that those plans differ between markets. There are vast differences between plans in Saskatchewan, Nova Scotia and Toronto, for example.


In Alberta, according to their website, the cheapest plan you can get is Canadian One Rate $30 which gives you 150 minutes with no nights and weekends.

Yet Fido, has a $20 + $5 plan which gives you 200 minutes and nights and weekends starting at [5PM I think?] 6PM for sure.

I'ma assume you can figure out which one I'm going with.


----------



## MiG (Aug 25, 2001)

HowEver said:


> I always think it's really cool when someone who registered on ehMac long ago starts posting more, but this appears to be your first post since you registered in August 2001. Welcome, oldtimer!
> 
> Please do keep on posting.


I had no idea I had an account until I tried to register a new one ;-)


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

man i was waiting until i could take my hardware upgrade. So can i not have a corporate plan on the iphone or just not use my hardware upgrade for it?


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

julian_photo said:


> man i was waiting until i could take my hardware upgrade. So can i not have a corporate plan on the iphone or just not use my hardware upgrade for it?


You have to check with the "hardware upgrade" people at Rogers (866.363.9712) to see if your company has the iPhone approved for HUP. If not, they'll gladly sell you one for $599 (in my case I could get a $100 discount because I've only given them a couple of million dollars since they started as Cantel :greedy: ).

Assuming your company doesn't approve the iPhone HUP - If you want the retail discount of $199 on the hardware, you have to come off the corporate plan. In my case I have to give up per second billing, a $5 discount, no SAF, and callerid & enhanced VM freebies. So my current $20 voice plan ends up being about $60 once you factor in things like per minute comparisons (I do a lot of "hi honey, I'll be late." 10 second calls) & adding back voicemail & callerid.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Ace McDuck said:


> You have to check with the "hardware upgrade" people at Rogers (866.363.9712) to see if your company has the iPhone approved for HUP. If not, they'll gladly sell you one for $599 (in my case I could get a $100 discount because I've only given them a couple of million dollars since they started as Cantel :greedy: ).
> 
> Assuming your company doesn't approve the iPhone HUP - If you want the retail discount of $199 on the hardware, you have to come off the corporate plan. In my case I have to give up per second billing, a $5 discount, no SAF, and callerid & enhanced VM freebies. So my current $20 voice plan ends up being about $60 once you factor in things like per minute comparisons (I do a lot of "hi honey, I'll be late." 10 second calls) & adding back voicemail & callerid.


I called and was able to upgrade on my corporate plan for 499 for 16gb model. So I'm paying 75 bucks per month with 6gb data plan.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

GradientMac said:


> In Alberta, according to their website, the cheapest plan you can get is Canadian One Rate $30 which gives you 150 minutes with no nights and weekends.


You are allowed to use business plans even if you aren't a business customer. Personally I'm using the $25 Right Fit Plan (250 Anytime minutes that scales nicely for my needs) in Alberta. It's important to note that if a plan under $30 is chosen you don't get the $50 bill credit for the phone.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

i'm on teir AA so i'm hoping i can use that to cut the price of the phone a good ammount


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I managed to find a 16GB Black iPhone at a local Rogers today. I walked out of the store without it as well as they would not allow me to use my $25 plan. The clerk said I had to spend at least $35 per month. Was this clerk misinformed (he said it was on his computer screen that it was $35) or do I need to call Rogers directly?


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I kept my 35 everything plan (100 minutes, unlim evenings and weekends, unlim rogers to rogers, 100 txt messages (unlim recieve), caller id, all the good stuff, even already had a meg of data) and tacked on the 30 dollar data. Im expecting the 80 dollar bill in the end. :\

The data and voice plans are actually 2 separate contracts. I picked up the data a few days after I upgraded to the iphone, so my voice plan will expire a few days before the data.


----------

